# Strong rear wheel for the heavier rider?



## semislickstick (30 Mar 2010)

Can anyone recommend a strong rear MTB wheel?

My Brother destroys rear wheels through normal road and country track commuting. He's probably heavier than the average rider. I've seen that Mavic rate their wheels by load weight (though I couldn't see anything when I had a quick look on the website)

He brought around his bike last night and I was shocked that the wheel still 'worked', all the spokes are loose, a fair few on the drive side snapped! I'm sure it's down to his lack of maintanence and the extra weight it's had to deal with.

Does anyone here have experience of wheels for the heavier rider? Factory, or maybe the hand built ones at Merlin cycles(£50-£60 might be ok)? Which rims,spokes, hub?

I suppose this is going to effect chain and cog wear too?(it certainly looks like it!!)


----------



## psmiffy (30 Mar 2010)

Sun Rhyno 36 hole from SJS - not cheap or light but relatively bombproof


----------



## GilesM (30 Mar 2010)

I'd go for a Hope hoop with a Hope pro 2 hub and DT Swiss 5.1 rim, should stand up to most things.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (30 Mar 2010)

handbuilt 36H dt stainless spokes mavic rim from a reputable wheel builder


----------



## 02GF74 (30 Mar 2010)

how heavy is heavy?

I would suggest one of these rear wheels but they don't come in 26 inch size.


----------



## Norm (30 Mar 2010)

02GF74 said:


> how heavy is heavy?


Indeed. If you only think that he is "probably" above the average rider's weight, I bet I weigh more and I haven't _noticed_ an issue yet. (I can't believe I typed that, the count down has now begun.  )


----------



## semislickstick (30 Mar 2010)

Norm said:


> Indeed. If you only think that he is "probably" above the average rider's weight, I bet I weigh more and I haven't _noticed_ an issue yet. (I can't believe I typed that, the count down has now begun.  )



Ok, when I say 'probably' I'm just trying to be kind, he's 6 foot odd and well padded out. 


So would people around here say Merlin cycles was a good wheel builder for this sort of thing?


----------



## maurice (1 Apr 2010)

If he breaks them that often may be best sticking to an LBS for speedy fixes.


----------

